# CF IRP Directive vs CBI 209.80



## Inverted (20 Dec 2011)

Hopefully this hasn't been discussed before, I would hate to be proven lazy in my search techniques  ;D

I am in the midst of a move back to Canada from OUTCAN and have run into a few snags with BGRS and their interpretation of CFIRP.  In my mind at least, some of these issues are laid out quite plainly in CBI 209.80, Relocation Expenses.  Without putting in too much detail, I don't want to make it sound like I'm whining or something  :-[ but I am writing up a bunch of requests to send into the CFIRP Coordinator that are based heavily on my interpretation of the entitlements listed in CBI 209.80.

So my question is what takes precedence, CFIRP or CBI? Or is it more complicated than that.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## dapaterson (20 Dec 2011)

A move back from OUTCAN is under IRP.  Per the first para in CBI 209.80, the benefits under 209.80 apply only to non-IRP moves.



> 209.80(1) (Application) This section applies to an officer or non-commissioned member of the Regular Force or the Reserve Force on Class “C” Reserve Service to whom section 9 - Integrated Relocation Pilot Program does not apply.


----------



## Inverted (20 Dec 2011)

Dapaterson, thanks, I thought there must have been something obvious like that.

Note to self...next time RTF instruction!!   :facepalm:

Cheers


----------

